# Eczema anyone?



## Farmwife (Mar 21, 2015)

My little farm girl is having a horrible outbreak of Dyshidrotic eczema on her toes.
She's had it before and thankful we have prescription creams to deal with it but this is the worse I've seen it and it happened so fast.
She's leaving bloody toe prints when she walks. Poor kid.

She's on Remicade, Mtx and sulfasalazine. 

Do you find that taking these types of drugs make your eczema spread faster and/or harder to treat?

Anything that's help ease the pain?


----------



## Lady Organic (Mar 29, 2015)

that must be painful :frown:. Ive had eczema rashes inside my elbows and knees when I was a kid which would just never go away even with cortisone creams and moisturizers. a lot of kids with eczema see their problem disappear at teenage, but it remains in some of them. 

A friend of a friend is treating her daughter who has psoriasic lesions with this body lotion : http://www.arbonnemarketing.com/emailmarketing/images/1149_us_eng.pdf
I dont know why but the company website seems to be down at the moment.

This mother swears by this cream and says its helps greatly her daughter. simulteanously, the daughter cut gluten also.

I have managed to try the cream with a sample from this mother to try on my own skin, because I right now have a dermatose rash on my forehead-scalp line and eyebrows, pretty bad since january, since I stopped prednisone. This comes and go in my life since several years. But this year seems worst. Its really itchy, but I have great determination in not scratching.  Ive been using the lotion for 2 days now. Nothing convincing is happening so far, but we'll see. Im going to give it a try for a few more days before I use the cream my GP prescribed with cortisone. Ive tried all my natural remedies, but nothing works. 

hopefully spring will help your daughter as the air is not as dry. is your house very dry with heaters? try a humidificator to help the skin.


----------



## Crohnick (Mar 30, 2015)

My son developed eczema around his eyelids shortly after starting Remicade. Dermatologist prescribed 2.5% hydrocordisone ointment which did wonders to knock it down, and Tacrolimus 0.1% ointment as preventative maintenance.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Mar 31, 2015)

This stuff was shared with me by my assistant manager.  She was so sure it'd work on me that she brought some to work for me to try.  It hasn't totally gotten rid of my symptoms, but my hands no longer bleed from the eczema and my husband says my hands are definitely softer when I use it.  I'm sure if I didn't work in a store, that would help too.  But, here's the website to where I get it (their store has it too).  I've gotten a 20oz bottle for about $8 and it's been almost 2 months and I've got about 3/4 bottle along with a small 3oz I take along with me.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/aloe-vera-lotion/TRIPLN2,default,pd.html#q=aloe+vera&start=1


----------



## Sascot (Apr 1, 2015)

Andrew has developed mild eczema on his back, arms and tummy over the last few months. He also has two purple toes which is rather odd. Poor Grace, sounds awful


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Apr 1, 2015)

Cross-stitch gal said:


> This stuff was shared with me by my assistant manager.  She was so sure it'd work on me that she brought some to work for me to try.  It hasn't totally gotten rid of my symptoms, but my hands no longer bleed from the eczema and my husband says my hands are definitely softer when I use it.  I'm sure if I didn't work in a store, that would help too.  But, here's the website to where I get it (their store has it too).  I've gotten a 20oz bottle for about $8 and it's been almost 2 months and I've got about 3/4 bottle along with a small 3oz I take along with me.
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/aloe-vera-lotion/TRIPLN2,default,pd.html#q=aloe+vera&start=1


I forgot to mention that my store here also carries a trial size of this stuff in case you want to try it and not buy a whole lot just in case.  Especially if you end up trying a whole lot of other creams and lotions and are ending up feeling like you're opening a drugstore or something because of it (like we did)...


----------



## Farmwife (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

Cross-stitch gal, I'll have a look into that. I already have a pharmacy in my house. 
I've spent to much on lotions but I like Vanacream line the best.

Her toes have healed to the point theirs no bloody cracks but it stopped there.
 Now I noticed skin hardening on one of the toes. 
Tonight it looks like it's going to pop up around her mouth.

I've been meaning to call the Derm and update but haven't got time.

She had her Remicade today, so we'll see if it gets worse.:shifty:
I hope not, she can live with eczema around her face but her toes are a different story.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad to hear her toes are getting better.  Yeah, my husband's determined to make my drugstore of creams and lotions go away.  So far he seems to be doing a good job!!!  Hopefully things start calming down for your little one...


----------



## ColorsofHeaven (May 14, 2015)

If Remicade is causing it maybe you should switch to a different medication? There are other options. Also use Pure Grape Seed Oil on the skin (It has natural antifungal and anti bacterial properties in it) It's $6.00 at the store and it does wonders for eczema and is working for my mothers psoriasis ( I suggested she use it after creams didn't work). You can also take a spoonful internally a day. I also suggest to use pure Vitamin E oil (externally only) to help quick healing.


----------



## Farmwife (May 14, 2015)

Thanks  ColorsofHeaven ( like that name:ysmile
We actually use coconut oil on hers toes but when it flares and goes down to the meat we use a steroid based cream.  

Unfortunately it's still there and gets worse with sweating. She's wearing open toe saddles and that does seem to help a bit.
We see her dermatologist next week. Hopefully she'll have a plan.

As far as leaving Remicade..........
Once you start a biologic your pretty much on it until you build resistance to the med.
Dropping it might build antibodies if you ever choose to get back on it.
My dearest Grace has to much going on to take the chance.
But thanks for the reply.:heart:


----------



## ColorsofHeaven (May 15, 2015)

My concern is the steroid cream you are using. If the cream has to be used too often a lot of times what will happen is the body will have withdrawal and she will have even worse flares on her entire body. Many people with eczema have flare-ups when they are exposed to allergens...has she seen an allergist? It is common that is caused by an allergic reaction. If you find she has an allergy you can remove her allergen then it will clear up her skin.


----------



## ColorsofHeaven (May 15, 2015)

FarmWife -Here is a website that shares others who went through this with there children. It was  Abbys story that really touched my heart. I read her story earlier this year when I was trying to help my mother and when you stated about your little one I was reminded of her. 
http://www.itsan.org/

Here is the direct page to her story told by her mother

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/11/prweb11328791.htm


----------



## Charlotte. (Sep 5, 2015)

Does someone know if eczema can be misdiagnosed and in fact it's psoriasis? I'm having some dry, sometimes itching, red skin rash on the back of my hands that disappeared completely while I was on Humira and now came back after stopping Humira.


----------



## Lady Organic (Sep 5, 2015)

best is to take pictures to show your doctor next time, but drs know how to differenciate the 2 pretty well. psoriasis usually involve white elevated skin plaques as top layer on red inflammed skin. Mostly only inflammed red sound more like eczema to me.

BTW I have started using TEA TREE essential oil directly on my facial skin and around my scalp line rashes it it works WONDERFUL!!! All lesions were completely gone after 2 weeks, but still I feel I need to apply the oil everyday to prevent further rashes to pup up. At first I applied 4 x a day and now i do it once. Hopefully it wont lose its efficacy on me. Im not sure if my rashes are eczema or seborrheic dermatitis, but tea tree oil works for me. I used to use Nizoral shampoo and it worked great but lesions were coming back.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 6, 2015)

I had spots biopsied a few years ago, which came back as eczema and not psoriasis.....however the spots I still have look like psoriasis.....so for now the diagnosis/best guess is a drug-induced pseudo-psoriasis.


----------



## Charlotte. (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you LadyOrganic and Lisa! A dermatologist said it looked like eczema, a while ago, but it responded brilliantly to Humira so I thought it could probably be psoriasis as well because psoriasis does respond (or at least it can) to Humira. Unfortunately my eczema does not respond to Simponi (which is not used for psoriasis as well) and it does not respond that well to anything apart from cortisone creams (and I'm not allowed to use these long term).
I will try tea tree essential oil, thank you LadyOrganic.


----------

